# Canyon nerve Al 6.0 (2015) Hinterrad ausbauen ?



## linuxuser1962 (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe mir zu Weihnachten das MTB Nerve al 6.0 gekauft.

Jetzt ist mir beim Putzen aufgefallen, wenn ich das Hinterad ausbauen will, dass es nach entfernen des Schnellspanners sich nicht nach unten heraus ziehen lässt.
Zumindest nicht ohne Gewalt.  

Sieht für mich fast so aus, als ob man den Rahmen ein wenig nach außen ziehen müsste, um es von hinten gesehen, leicht nach rechts zieht und dann nach unten, damit es aus der Führung kommt.

Ist das korrekt, oder gibt es einen Trick. 


Gruß Linuxuser1962


----------



## Deleted 92748 (16. Januar 2016)

Wenn Schnellspanner, dann schau dir dieses Video an:






Er wirft zwar Umwerfer und Schaltwerk durcheinander, aber ansonsten ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2016)

Stell mal Dein Rad auf den Kopf (also Lenker und Sattel nach unten). Dann nimmste das Rad nach oben raus und kannst alles besser sehen.


----------



## linuxuser1962 (16. Januar 2016)

Ja , so war es.  man sieht die Welt gleich besser. Ein bißchen den Rahmen auseinander ziehen und dann geht es. 

Danke


----------



## Deleted 92748 (16. Januar 2016)

Meine Rahmen muss ich beim Laufrad ausbauen nicht auseinanderziehen. Schaltwerk nach hinten und dann ist da genug Platz.


----------



## firstmanonbike (16. Januar 2016)

linuxuser1962 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich fast so aus, als ob man den Rahmen ein wenig nach außen ziehen müsste, um es von hinten gesehen, leicht nach rechts zieht und dann nach unten, damit es aus der Führung kommt.
> 
> Ist das korrekt, oder gibt es einen Trick.



Du machst alles richtig! Da Dein M13-Rahmen eigentlich für eine Steckachse konstruiert wurde, ist der Ausbau des “Schnellspanner-“Hinterrades mit der Adapterlösung etwas umständlich.


----------



## linuxuser1962 (16. Januar 2016)

Ja , es hat ja auch so gut funktioniert. 

Danke an alle .


----------



## Frodijak (16. Januar 2016)

…


----------



## Deleted 92748 (16. Januar 2016)

Hatte nix vom Adapter gelesen, nur Schnellspanner. Darum war ich verwundert über das Auseinanderziehen


----------



## Frodijak (17. Januar 2016)

…


----------

